# TrekModeler's 'Do It Yourself' Lighting Kit for 1/350 Enterprise Refit/1701-A



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey Folks, 

Introducing a 'TrekModeler' Refit Lighting System 2 years in the making.....

NEW!
'Do It Yourself' Lighting Kit for the Polar Lights 1/350 scale 
Enterprise Refit/1701-A 

Product Description
TrekModeler Electronics introduces this new 'Do-It-Yourself' Lighting Kit designed to fully 
illuminate your 1/350 scale Polar Lights Refit/1701-A model kit. The kit contains everything you will need to illuminate the model. The kit includes LEDs, resistors, color-coded wires, heat-shrink tubing, a ready to install blinker board for strobes and navigation lights, electronic components 
for your display base(2 switches, male/female connector, coax-jack), and a power supply. 

Also included is a CD containing detailed wiring diagrams and instructions on how to prepare 
your model for lighting.

Product Features
-Two Circuits (Warp Mode/Impulse Mode
-Full Interior Lighting
-Blinking Strobes and Navigation Lights
-Instructional CD containing wiring diagrams and steps to preparing your model for the lighting kit	
-Power Supply
-LEDs, resistors, color-coded wires, 
-heat-shrink tubing
-Electronic components for a display base (display base not included)
-Ready to install blinker board for strobes and navigation lights

The price is $169.00. Free shipping in the USA. These are available In Stock!

Edit Link

http://www.trekmodeler.com/services/tm_electronics1/tm_electronics_catpage1.htm

Thanks For Looking!


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

That is awesome. I know part of what intimidates me is just figuring out what I would need to light a model. 

I will probably still get your drop in kit, just because I hate soldering.

Thanks for offering this to us.

Scott


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Another great offering Trek!!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks so much for the words of kindess guys! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

I will keep that in mind when I get around to doing another refit, looks great.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

There's something for the wish list...


----------



## Robert-el (Sep 6, 2008)

*I want one too.*

I will definitely get one of these lighting kits, but first I have to find a polar lights Enterprise. Any ideas on how to find one? 
Suggestions are welcome. I am looking at Ebay, but can only find a couple, and they don't always ship to Canada.
Thanks,
Robert.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey, Trekmodeler...

First off, AMAZING work!! Secondly, good price! Third...how long are you going to be producing these?


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys! 

Robert, Your best bet would be ebay. If maybe Amazon.com but they are currently out of them. You can always wait for the Polar Lights repops coming out soon. 

http://www.round2models.com/models/polar-lights/starship-enterprise

1701-A
Thanks a lot! We'll be producing these as long as 1/350 scale Refit model kits are available.


----------



## ronwojnar (Mar 12, 2009)

Are the electronics similiar to the "drop-in" kit? Put another way, will the DIY kit light the model exactly the same way as the "drop-in" one?


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

No matter how old I get that's one beautiful ship.....and the "E" takes a close second......


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

The New DIY kit will light the model the same as the plug-n-play version except the fading effects are sold separately.


----------



## ronwojnar (Mar 12, 2009)

And that would be a single Federation Fader?


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Yep, the deflector dish would fade on and off and will also fade in transition from impulse mode to warp mode.


----------



## ronwojnar (Mar 12, 2009)

Excellent! Thanks for the info, I just ordered one!


----------



## Trekkie75 (Mar 29, 2009)

So much cool stuff out there for this kit now, if only the thing weren't such a you know what to paint.


----------



## EvilKurisu (Jun 5, 2009)

*Thank you !*

Was just trawling through Google looking at different methods of lighting the deflector dish and found this thread, I just wanted to say I ordered one of these 2 weeks ago ;arrived in a week from USA to UK and I have to say I am really happy with it.
It's truly a great lighting kit and I can wholeheartedly recommend it.

I also wanted to say that the customer service is superb and the guys are really friendly and are glad to offer any additional help you might need even after recieving the kit.

Many thanks Trekmodeler !

EvilKurisu (Chris)


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I plan to order one when I get a chance. However, due to funds it may be awhile so I hope Trekmodeler is around a long time


----------

